# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Pritja në parkun e qytetit - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*Pritja në parkun e qytetit*

Në parkun e qytetit , naten vonë
syt' e sajë shendrisin në erësirë
nata , është koha ma e mirë të jesh me dikënd që e donë
ku me miliona kandila të ndezur shëndrisin ...

shkëlqim i rrejshëm...

E qka bëhet me atë
që shkon shumë larg , pret shumë gjatë
dhe vuan me gjith zemër ?

Kur rrezet e para të diellit e shkatrojnë terrin
ajo i shkund nga fustani pluhurin edhe gjethet
ngadalë e në qetsi largohet
si ta shikosh nje shkëndije e cila shëndrohet në hije
dhe  tretet në erësirë...

Dikund ma larg , ndëgjohet muzika
e cila e përcjell kufomën e ushtarit
në drejtim të varresave
 grumbulli i njerzve me flamura në gjysmë shtizë
shkojnë tek vendi ku
nga njeriu mbetet vetem pluhuri edhe hija e tij
e cila do të bredhë
netëve të errta
në parkun e qytetit...

----------

